# Anybody got a CSB Fishing Report?



## Beehaw (Jul 21, 2016)

I am headed to Cape San Blas next week and wondered if anybody has fished recently.  
Not looking for your GPS coordinates, just wondering how the bite is and if you know the pattern?
Ok, and your GPS coordinates too...


----------



## twtabb (Jul 21, 2016)

Evidently the sharks are feeding.
Can someone post the pic of that big hammerhead that was bitten half in to.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 21, 2016)

That thread has the shark pic
http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=39871


----------



## Beehaw (Aug 6, 2016)

A little late for the report, but here it is:

Very good fishing for July, except the day after non-stop rain.  I was surprised by the number of trout we caught, and how big some of them were for July.  Some good reds also and a single pompano.  
All of the fish were caught very early, and with the moving tide, as you would expect.  Mostly the standard tourist rig:  Popping cork with a gulp shrimp, just above the grass.  Deeper water was better.


----------

